# new from Alma Ga.. been lurking for a couple years



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Welcome! What made you take the leap from lurking to participating?


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome sheepdog


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome SD!


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome, Sheepdog. We share the faith and I am also an EMT, licensed in AL and VA. -James


----------



## flbee (Jan 13, 2011)

welcome sd . I hunt in glennwood, ga. not far from you


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, sheepdog. With 18 hives in medium 8-frames I suspect you can give some advice and share some experience. Sounds like you're on the right path. 

Ed


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome


----------

